# pte 6262 oily residue



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

So I have done some research and spoke with friends running the same turbo to find out if this oily residue is normal. I dont think there should be any oil but Im not sure. I have a lite oily mist being sprayed from the BOV and a thick oily residue in the intake pipe. It occasionally drips out of the air filter when the engine bay gets hot. Ive heard the stories of these turbos blowing seals, restrictor, no restrictor, etc etc. Not really any definative answers. Some say any oil pressure above 80psi should have a restrictor. Cold oil pressure on a VR can go alot higher than 80psi. I run a -4 feed with a -10 return, no restrictor PTE6262 journal bearing. Currently running 22psi on a VR Corrado. This turbo has about 1500 miles on it. Roughly 700 miles at 12psi and roughly 800 miles at 22psi. Car runs great, no smoke, holds boost fine. But I would rather fix this problem during the winter so I am good to go for 2013 season, IF its even an issue. On to the pics. 










This pic of the BOV you can see the oil mist on the brake fluid reservoir, master cylinder and the coolant bottle









Inside of the intake piping. Thick oily trail running along the bottom of the pipe the whole way to the air filter.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

How are you venting crankcase pressure? 

- Sent from a Galaxy Note 2


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

scavanger setup with exhaust vacuum port. Plumbing goes from valve cover to catch can, and from there to the exhaust vac port. The vac port is located about 25 inches or so from the turbo.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I have had luck with running a restrictors on journal bearing Precision turbos... my 6766 is still like new n no oily residue in the pipings... thats on 15 to 30 psi for the past year and my previous pt-61 lasted for 3+ years @15-22psi. Only took it off to upgrade the entire setup. 

Using my custom drilled .080 restrictor. :beer:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

I have the same turbo on my vr corrado. I've set up 3 of the billet pte turbos and run -3an lines and restrictors in all of them with no oiling issues like you are seeing. I have a bb 5857 on my gli that smoked lightly before but the -3an feed took care of that. I'd recommend the restrictor first, and then move to -3 feed. 

On your evac system, have you looked at vacuum readings on your setup?


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

What restrictor are you guys using?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

http://www.intengineering.com/063-inch-oil-restrictor


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Agreed.

.063 and .060 are typical for JB.

If your PTE turbo is showing signs of oil, restrict it before your situation worsens.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

I am going to order a restrictor now. Does anyone know the warranty on these turbos? Should I be worried about getting it in for repair? or should the seals be ok once I add this restrictor?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Warranty is 1 yr. If you are unsure about the condition of the turbo send it back and have them freshen it up while under warranty, their turn around time is usually pretty good. You don't want to have worse oil issues in a few months time if the restrictor does not cure the current issue and be out of warranty.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. I got the turbo from pagparts.com. So I sent them and email to see if they can give me the info on my purchase date to see if I am within warranty guidelines. Ill see what happens.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i was told by my PTE Dealer (who builds 8 and 9 sec. Honda's for a living) that all Billet PTE Turbo's have built in restrictors and i only need to use -3 feed


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

zoidmk5 said:


> i was told by my PTE Dealer (who builds 8 and 9 sec. Honda's for a living) that all Billet PTE Turbo's have built in restrictors and i only need to use -3 feed


The billet BB ones do, the JB I beg to differ (or at least in my ignorance), any restrictor is definitely not apparent. You can see the restrictor on the BB version of the billet series however I have taken apart a few of the JB myself and have seen no evidence of what you stated.

Something might have changed at Precision, take a pic of the center section of your/your builder's JB turbo so we can see. :thumbup:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> The billet BB ones do, the JB I beg to differ (or at least in my ignorance), any restrictor is definitely not apparent. You can see the restrictor on the BB version of the billet series however I have taken apart a few of the JB myself and have seen no evidence of what you stated.
> 
> Something might have changed at Precision, take a pic of the center section of your/your builder's JB turbo so we can see. :thumbup:


i got it about 2 years, but i'll take a look next chance i get. i remember asking him after i got it in what oil line to use and whether or not i will need a restrictor and he told me -3 and no restrictor


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

zoidmk5 said:


> what oil line to use and whether or not i will need a restrictor and he told me -3 and no restrictor


^ The -3 is the limiting factor... thus the no restrictor. It is not due to an internal restriction. 
I do agree with him, people with oil issues have run a -3 in, -10/-12 out no restrictor and have had success (which simulates the -4 & restrictor). Precision themselves will tell you not to use a restrictor... that is to prevent you from burning the turbo up and returning under warrantee (in many cases though the restrictor seems to be needed).


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ The -3 is the limiting factor... thus the no restrictor. It is not due to an internal restriction.
> I do agree with him, people with oil issues have run a -3 in, -10/-12 out no restrictor and have had success (which simulates the -4 & restrictor). Precision themselves will tell you not to use a restrictor... that is to prevent you from burning the turbo up and returning under warrantee (in many cases though the restrictor seems to be needed).


understood...it was my understanding that rather than a thru hole in the center section for the feed fitting to go to, that it was drilled/cut differently where it acts as its own restrictor instead of actually having to install one. it was used at their own safety precaution

not trying to overrule what anybody is saying here, just going by what my dealer tells me who has a very long standing relationship with Precision


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Ran a 6262 with a restrictor, after 5 weeks, it was puking oil out of the compressor inlet. Turbo went back to Precision for inspection. I was told it did not need a rebuild but when reinstalled, there were no problems whatsoever.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

There are so many grey areas with this oil issue. I have looked and couldnt find solid evidence of what pressure these seals are designed to hold. Every motor is going to have different oil pressure so I dont see why these pressures arent disclosed with the turbo to eliminate any premature failure. Precision has to see the high volume of returns and warranty repair yet very little info is available to remedy the problem before it starts.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> There are so many grey areas with this oil issue.


Correct.



ItsNotaScirocco said:


> I have looked and couldnt find solid evidence of what pressure these seals are designed to hold. Every motor is going to have different oil pressure so I dont see why these pressures arent disclosed with the turbo to eliminate any premature failure.


Correct again.



ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Precision has to see the high volume of returns and warranty repair yet very little info is available to remedy the problem before it starts.


 That is why some turbo kit suppliers actually include the restrictor in their kits - because of the notoriety of oil issues. My approach, run without a restrictor and monitor oil pass through for a few wks. If issues are present modify drain plumbing (ie larger and/or reroute). Persistent issues, install the restrictor. PITA for setup but for performance the turbos are hard to beat.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

I just made a call to precision and got some info on this issue. They are telling me that -4 feed -10 drain and no restrictor. Imagine that, exactly my setup. When asked about oil pressure needed for the turbo I am told 10-85psi. I told the guy that the vr6 engine cold pressure can be upwards of 110psi he paused then tells me that they have JB turbos running with no issues at 100psi+. Then the blame game started. He told me its related to too much crank case pressure or my air filter is clogged or undersized. I have a huge K&N that still looks pretty fresh only 1500miles on it so I doubt thats the issue. The evac scavenger setup eliminates the crankcase pressure issue. Then proceeded to tell me some oil is normal. BTW he wasnt the nicest person to deal with and acted as if I was inconviencing him with my problem. 

As far as the drain. Presicion tells me min -10 with no 90s or kinks. I have a-10 with a 90 into the oil pan. IIRC there isnt enough room to run a straight fitting out because of axle clearance in the area. Unless I do a straight fitting welded in at an angle not really sure if that would work on account of threading the drain line to that fitting and having the clearance to turn the nut. What are you VRT guys running for drainage? 90 or straight into the pan? If I am going to dig into this problem and fix it I would like to cover all areas so its definatly right this time.


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

I too experienced my share of JB precision oiling problems. Bought the turbo new, had it rebuilt a few thousands miles later due to oil getting past the exhaust "seal". The guy from pte I dealt with was a dick and said it was due to oil contamination and I got the shaft and had to pay close to $400 for the rebuild. Ok whatever, just wanted the damn thing back. A few thousand miles later, the smoking out of the exhaust was back.  I was in denial for awhile that the turbo was the problem so I went back and forth changing oil weights, redesigning the drain tube, etc etc. Nothing worked. 

Sent it in to precision again, and pretty much blew them out of the water explaining everything I tried, confirmed that the turbo was clocked correctly, that I had done a cylinder leakage test with good results, had already replaced valve stem seals, and that the car did not smoke with the motor running NA. I had got a different PTE tech this time who was very kind and agreed that I had done all my homework and installed everything correctly. He stated that a small amount of oil was indeed being pushed passed the turbine seal under certain circumstances and did not really have an explanation as to why this was happening. He said the bearings all looked good, just that it seemed like the turbo had been seeing excessive heat. I explained that this is the nature of a VR6 and I did not run a turbo blanket (which can be bad because it traps heat) and I always let the car idle for a short time before shutting it off. Since he really couldn't find a reason why the seal had failed, he said that they have an alternative kind of turbine seal that he could install and should take care of the problem. He called it a "gapless oil seal" or something of the like. And what do you know, they covered it under warranty! Its been about 6 months of daily driving and so far so good.

Up until the last rebuild I had been running -4an feed with -10 return, and a 90* fitting into the pan like you have. I was also running a .0.63 restrictor that was supplied with my kit when I purchased it from CTS turbo. After the 2nd rebuild, I decided that since I don't really have the typical sky rocketing oil pressures that VR's tend to have (I never see over 85 psi, unless I were to redline it on a cold start in the dead of winter, which who the **** would do that) so I drilled the restrictor out *slightly* larger and redesigned my oil drain tube to not have the 90* at the pan, it runs straight down off the turbo, stays completely vertical between the axle and firewall, then swoops under the axle and enters straight into the oil pan. Hope this helps! I will probably not purchase another JB PTE turbo in the future for this reason.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a similar issue, although not with a PTE turbo but a JB nonetheless. Ended up making an "adjustable restrictor" from stuff I had laying around. Basically I added a pressure gauge and valve in-line with the oil feed. I adjusted the valve to hit around 60psi max and everything was good after that. (FYI: I swapped the mech gauge for a pressure sender and monitored pressure @ WOT inside the cabin until I set up the valve to where it needed to be.) It's an "adjustable" solution should you require one.

It should be noted however that later on I changed from a -4AN oil feed line to a -3AN feed without restriction..... and that worked as well. The -4AN line was too large and flowed too much for my VR's pressure, apparently.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

I have a 90* into the pan because of my o2m axle boot being right in the way. Only other way would be a large loop around the back which would have the line going up against gravity on the other side, no chance on that one. 3an feed and restrictor, no oil issues and no starvation:thumbup:

These things are way more sensitive than the garretts ever were to oil pressures. And its just the newer billet turbos, I had an sc61 back a while ago that had 4an, no restrictor, and one hell of a rollercoaster oil drain. Swapped out for a billet and it smoked. Talked to precision and they mentioned trying the smaller feed, and then the restrictor.


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

Switch To Garrett turbos end of problem and BS from Percision....from regular BB center to Ceramic ball center and regular journal bearing..all junk 4,000 plus dollars of cool looking paper weights......Never Ever again....Id sware there centers are made in china these days


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

X2......
Swing by some time..I'll show you my P.P.W. "Precision- Paper- Weight" Collection
all hype all junk backed by a one year its your fault not our turbo non warranty:thumbdown:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

my 6262-bb has served me very well on my 24v for the last 2 years without issue....

has a built in restrictor, however.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

This thread isn't what I wanted to see right after buying my 6266. :facepalm:

Oh well, my distributor has a good relationship with them, so I'll go through him if I need anything.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Im seriously considering a switch to holset or garrett. Ill run the restrictor this year and see how goes. To make matters worse. I got the turbo from pagparts and now they cant find my purchase in their system. Not to mention they never answer the phone and then call back at 10pm.


----------

